# My first little guy



## esgowen




----------



## tglow

Eat'em!!


----------



## jeffm

Awesome eso, I had a feeling you would pull it off today. To cool.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

Wow, you have the eyes!! 

Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4

How and the hell did you see that shroom! Eagle eye 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7

I really miss my eyes being that good, lol.


----------



## esgowen

Im not that good just know my spot ..the lucky stump puts out early shrooms every year ..i only look in a ten foot circle around it and know if i cant find one there they are probly not out anywhere else i hunt .most people check south facing slopes first but i know my woods and this stump os on a east facing slope the south slope in this area doesnt produce for a week or two after this spot ...


----------



## Jigit

Micro morels LOL


----------



## zig

I cannot believe you saw that. Wow.


----------



## esgowen

Checked again today ..nothing ...i dont think ill ever figure them out ....


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

esgowen said:


> Checked again today ..nothing ...i dont think ill ever figure them out ....


Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> Checked again today ..nothing ...i dont think ill ever figure them out ....


Liking this post dude!!! But you know morels as much as any of us unedumecated types do, no question. Experience matters!

I don't even want to look in this forum this season though. Work is in my way bigly, almost has me quitting a job I've been at 34+ years now. Weekends and evenings are all I can do until after Mothers Day. What a waste of my year, as I really love the black morels. But I'll probably slam the whites, I am usually done by the time they are on fire, but it may be all I can get this season. 

Be definitely looking in the extreme Northern reaches of Michigan this year for black morels. Praying for a WX setback though


----------



## chuckinduck

That is one small morel. Even if it’s the lucky stump that’s still mighty impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## esgowen

Three more small ones today ..i left them behind to " grow"


----------



## esgowen




----------



## esgowen

Decided to give my spot a break ..i didnt even check it today ...the blizzard may have played a small role .


----------



## jeffm

Lol esgowen, I totally understand. I just recieved this pic from the wife five minutes ago back in n.e michigan. All snow and plow piles were totally melted as of 2:00 pm today, and this pic is from 8:00 pm tonight. Wtf


----------



## The Eyes Have It




----------



## The Eyes Have It

The Eyes Have It said:


> View attachment 390551
> View attachment 390553


A couple from last Saturday


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

How do you guys think this season is going to be? Is this late snow messing up our season or will it make it better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sparky23

Snowing in Kalamazoo county now.


----------

